# Help me name this horse!



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm.. Might help to know what his temperament is like.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

brovo or fire i dont know i'm not good at naming horses xD


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Strutter =]


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Snickers.. lol he reminds me of a candy bar.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

dolce
kody
indy
bentley
buzz


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

How about Salute? :wink:
My neighbor had a TB (RIP) named that, and he looked very much like your horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What is it with the name Bentley? I swear it appears on every "name this horse" thread!
Not knowing anything about his temperament of lineage, here's few;

Sugoi (means "great" in Japanese)
Kokoro (means "heart" in Japanese)
Harvey 
Pennington

Trevor
Gordy
Bonneville
Babe
Kuma (means "bear" in Japanese)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

what about Jaffa?
Hidalgo
Dark Knight


----------



## Midnight Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

We have a horse at our barn called Bent-lee, a variation on the name, when we were looking for his history there is a famous race horse called Bentley- we thought it was him but it wasnt !!!!!!! Anyway maybe they are all named after him !

Keeping on the theme of sophisticated cars then what about ASTON ( Aston Martin ) - or Phantom ( as in Rolls Royce )


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow I really like the name Phantom for a black horse!
heres some more:
Shadow
Shadowfax
Whisper


----------



## horselover19 (Apr 20, 2010)

How about Barack Obama? I mean, he's black and president right?!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah thats funny  I love choosing horse names!
Shetan
Zorro
Mystic
Black jack
Truffle
Strider
Licorice
midnight
Jet
Cinders
Ebony
and my brother suggested this...
Nugget


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmmm... Here are some...

Travis
John
Alan
Norris
Jaxon
Tim

There not very horsey, and stuff but i thinks there nice...


----------



## rknbstables (Nov 2, 2010)

How about Good and Plenty or Frodo?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am terrible at naming horses...all I have to say is WOHOOO, looks like the dressage saddle I sold you fits him pretty good.


----------



## klutzygirl234 (May 23, 2010)

Incognito, and call him Indy  Incognito means undercover, which sorta fits being as he his black  He is beautiful and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## alexis94 (Jul 25, 2010)

spanky!!!!!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

He reminds me of a mare I cared for named "Kiss the Flag." Flag perhaps? Otherwise, I think I'd call him Max. Short for Maximilian because no horse is ever named that.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> I am terrible at naming horses...all I have to say is WOHOOO, looks like the dressage saddle I sold you fits him pretty good.


YES! It does! Even with the pink all purpose pad! Bahah. I have a white dressage pad that looks 10x better. The saddle fits him great though - thanks so much!

And to everyone else ... all your suggestions are great, thanks!


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

*help to name that horse!*



Snookeys said:


> Help me name him!


I love thinking of names for horses! I think that horse shoud be named... well, if its a girl i think maranda, and if its a boy i think alexzander! have fun nameing him/her!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

hmmm...heres a couple i thought of:

Captain
Luke
Stryker
Apollo
Lunar
Hunter

He looks like a Boomer to me...that was my friend's horse's name.

I'm not very good with naming things :/


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He looks very much like a Christopher to me. Not a very horsey name, but that immediately came to mind when I saw the picture.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Apollo as well 
Prince
Ninja!!!
Apples lol


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

here are some ideas:
patriot
stormy night/knight
champion
sonar
oliver
spirit
let us know what you decide!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Well to me he looks like:

Hamish,Murphy,Forest or Cooper

but he could also pull off 

Blake (means black and white), 
Dolton (its valued China, he seems precious)
Monty
Onyx 
Ferdi
Wylee
Romeo
Tyson
Rythm
Santana
Ascot
River


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

spirited winds
Chariot
Windston
Sprite
I dont know, all my names are crappy anyway lol 
And some names off the silver brumby that go with him...
Koora 
tambo
storm
thowra
spear


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> spirited winds
> And some names off the silver brumby that go with him...
> Koora
> tambo
> ...


Aww i love those books and movies! hehe The Brolga was always my favourite. Yes..I always liked the nasty stallion with attitude problems!!:lol: 

On that subject what about Arrow (as a name), he had a herd in the series.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Cade
Harlem
Quade
Attaboy
Flit
Chairman
Cruise
Knick Knack
Batman


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Hermes


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Remington or Reggie.. He is very handsome, looks like you have lots of names to choose from now.*L*


----------



## rosebud4030 (Nov 3, 2010)

He is the spitting image of my horse Spirit that I owned awhile back!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I really like the name Avagadro, as in Avagadro's number which is something we learned about in Chemitry, but would still make an awesome horse name IMO. It's pronounced Ah-vuh-god-row, sort of sounds like avacado.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Aww i love those books and movies! hehe The Brolga was always my favourite. Yes..I always liked the nasty stallion with attitude problems!!:lol:
> 
> On that subject what about Arrow (as a name), he had a herd in the series.


Me Too!!! I always like Tambo and kunama the most 
oh yeah arrows herd
Spear his brother
ummmm cant remember the rest haha! I havent seen the cartoon series yet  i have the first two books though


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh wow I love all of your suggestions!! What do you guys think about the name "Swayzee"?


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> Oh wow I love all of your suggestions!! What do you guys think about the name "Swayzee"?


Why? ..is he a dirty dancer? :lol:

He looks like our childhood race horse, Buddy. I like the name Buddy for him.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Swayzee is a nice name  buddy is too plain no offence  every second gelding in the worlds name is Buddy lol


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually, I think it is only fitting and meaningful if a person names their own horse. They know the circumstances of getting it, it's nature, and so forth. They are the ones who are personally and emotionally attached to it. I can't imagine someone else naming my horse. Unless it was someone who shares it with me.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree but she did ask for suggestions so I guess she cant think of any, and the people that owned Tess before me named her and im not worrier. I would have probabaly called her patch or splash as she is a pinto hahaha


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, my 21 year old was called Grasshopper when I got her, so I never changed it, but my 5 year old was called Lorri by the previous owners, which I didn't care for, so I changed it to Gypsygirl. Grasshopper was pretty used to her name, so it stayed.


----------



## arky (Nov 4, 2010)

i was watching scooby doo one day while playing a horse game and so i named one of my horses groovy


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

What's wrong with "Scooby-doo" ?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Highboy. I like Highboy for him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

For some reason ranger popped into my head the second i saw him haha 
hes a cutey


----------



## RisingGlory (Sep 12, 2010)

Midnight Star
Perky
percy
Pepper
rowan
Birdy ( I dk about this one)


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

How about Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Peppers! ? :lol:

Yeah, Ranger is good.


----------



## alexis19smith (Sep 1, 2010)

He reminds me of a deon but with his looks he might need something more flashy and eye catching.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hmmmm, well I have run out of suggestions so far but will come up with some more later


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ive always wanted to call a horse Lovebug, Bugsy for short. =D


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Lovebug would be awesome if he was a mare  I have a sad story about ladybugs (somthing to do with my little sister. R.I.P Kate) and everytime one lands on me I cry and say "shes come back to me" 
I have some more to add 
Chief
Blackbird
Ace (I think it has already been suggested though?)
Rocky road or rocky
Chance
D.j
Pedro
???????????????I know they are crap but hey, you asked for suggestion lol


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

you know he looks all so similar to my old horseTyree...and then Little Stuff
dark chocolate (d.c.)
twister
aztec
raven
plenticoo
cheif
black smoke
smokey
cash
....
have you decided a name


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She has HEAPS to choose from lol


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

If he was mine I like all of this name: (A lot btw)
Chocolate
Brownie
Zip
Taven
Smokes 
Twister
Fecy
Flyboy
Elivs
Ego
Beast
Apela (Indain name for Help)
Cash
Joe
Handson


----------



## Saskia44 (Nov 4, 2010)

I like the name Biko. 
Biko was a freedom fighter in Afrika.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

He looks like a hmmm....

(saw star wars lately hahaha)
- Obi-wan Kenobi
- Jedi
- ...

wow, I'm outta inspiration already :')


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Starlight.


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Starbright....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of good suggestions, but he looks so sweet, how about Charlie, Sir Charles for show? 

Sometimes the names just come to you as you get to know them


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

You've got lots of good suggestions. I just have 3.

Zander
Lincoln
Levi


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

It's so entertaining to see the types of names people come up with. Particularly matching them up with photos of them / their horses in their avatars 

*has fun people watching*

Ok my turn!

Here are some names I love, never see used and would fit well!

Linus
Harper
Carbon
Dennis
Dash


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Well; I looked at his picture for about 15 min. and what I saw was a

Jazz Man -- for show

Jasper for everyday.


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Paladin
Zephyr
Tristan
Spartacus


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Riverman

(havent read the whole thread...so I just keep adding...not sure if any have been mentioned yet)


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

OOOOOOOO I like Ranger O.O
I'm trying to think of all names I know....
-Rage
-Cash
-Big Brown XD
-Mystery
-Mojo
-Rudy
-Charro
-Twister
-Shadow
-Moon???
-Domino
-Shaggy
-Jester
-TJ
-chico
-Bold Beauty
-he kinda looks like a david
-Coco
-Phoenix


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

i like phoenix or dakota and twister


----------



## taylorswift13 (Oct 18, 2010)

I like Zambo.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

What about Aspire. :] I really like that name for a horse.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

SlapLeather said:


> Starbright....


... *Thinks really hard* xd...
*snaps finger*...
How I wonder what you are!...?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha what about
Zumba ? 
joking guys


----------



## alexis19smith (Sep 1, 2010)

actually RINGO looks perfect for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yah i agree RINGO!!!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm not good at names. but i swear that could be a horse at my barn, even their facial markings look similar =) he was a qh/tb.


----------

